# Is the Kiwi Above You Hot or Not?



## BubbleButt (Jan 3, 2018)

If this has been done before it's dead enough that it's not on the first page of results.  So fuck it.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 3, 2018)

Not.


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes. But also I am as well.


----------



## Somar (Jan 3, 2018)

I want to say yes ... But I'm not sure if that'll make me a furry.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jan 3, 2018)

It's would only make you about 15% furry so you're still safe. I wanna say hot but I also don't want the FBI party van showing up.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jan 3, 2018)

Not.
oh wait, you meant the person above me 
shit


----------



## Somar (Jan 3, 2018)

Not, you're too cold to be hot


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 3, 2018)

typical anime; Not.


----------



## Ravio (Jan 3, 2018)

Jews are so hot.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 3, 2018)

Going by your avatar, hot.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 3, 2018)

lolno


----------



## IV 445 (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jan 3, 2018)

maybe


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 3, 2018)

hot


----------



## Somar (Jan 3, 2018)

Not anymore.


----------



## Nekromantik (Jan 3, 2018)

hawt
Edit: Damn it! Took to long. Whatever good enough.


----------



## AA 102 (Jan 3, 2018)

Maybe


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Jan 3, 2018)

I guess so...


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 3, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 3, 2018)

Tucker Carlson is a man's man.
Hot


----------



## Christopher Robin (Jan 3, 2018)

Oh yeah


----------



## Hen in a tie (Jan 3, 2018)

Not  pedo or into autistic children so naw.


----------



## Zarkov (Jan 3, 2018)

Well not right now, but he'll be very hot after I put him in my oven.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 3, 2018)

Yea


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 3, 2018)

Def hawt! But I'm afraid of STD's...


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 3, 2018)

If hot means burning my retinas then yes.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 3, 2018)

Superpatriot is obviously hot.


----------



## OhGoy (Jan 3, 2018)

i'll fuck anyone that likes fallout new vegas


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 3, 2018)

Hot  I guess


----------



## SakuraRose (Jan 3, 2018)

With a name like that, how could they not be? *rubs thighs*


----------



## TheClorax (Jan 3, 2018)

Those flowers are beautiful, so Hawt.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 3, 2018)

Hot. You know what they say about guys with big fangs...


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 3, 2018)

Hot as the fucking Pizza I just ate!


----------



## BubbleButt (Jan 3, 2018)

Hot.

Makes me slap my thighs together


----------



## LofaSofa (Jan 3, 2018)

NOT HOT


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Jan 3, 2018)

The sexiest being on this planet.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jan 3, 2018)

I need a cold shower after looking at this kiwi.


----------



## Sushinope (Jan 3, 2018)

Hot, I want your hot cakes baby.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 3, 2018)

My duck is confused!


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 3, 2018)

Not. 
I don't even know why. My primal instincts are just telling me no.


----------



## diana (Jan 3, 2018)

A good chance for disappointment...


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 3, 2018)

Hot but looks like a lesbian so pass


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 3, 2018)

A cunt that eats asses? Hot!


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jan 3, 2018)

Hot. I'd fill that uncle if you catch my drift.


----------



## HY 140 (Jan 3, 2018)

hot, he likes birbs and i like that in a man


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 3, 2018)

Not. Putting "female" in your description is a bad omen.


----------



## BubbleButt (Jan 3, 2018)

Hootie with a bootie


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hot because only an attractive man would use such a picture online


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Jan 3, 2018)

Not, because you don’t have AIDS. HIV is the new sexy.


----------



## Ravio (Jan 3, 2018)

You'd look alot sexier if you were wearing a Zelda costume.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 3, 2018)

Thot.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 4, 2018)

On a scale of CWC to @Melchett kinda in the middle.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 4, 2018)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> On a scale of CWC to @Melchett kinda in the middle.


That's a scale between 0 and-1.


----------



## scared sheep (Jan 4, 2018)

Hot, because dayum that bright pink cowboy hat.


----------



## TheClorax (Jan 4, 2018)

Hot. Sheep are adorable.


----------



## Leapin_Lizards_98 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hot. I love me a good reptile


----------



## BubbleButt (Jan 4, 2018)

wood F U C C


----------



## Ravio (Jan 4, 2018)

You can call me Thumper baby. Cause I am retarded.


----------



## AJ 447 (Jan 4, 2018)

My gut feeling is not


----------



## WC 027 (Jan 5, 2018)

Not, because I'm a gay alien


----------



## Somar (Jan 5, 2018)

Hot ... When you're in Bulma's body of course.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jan 5, 2018)

Sorry I'm not degenerate enough for 2D.


----------



## bearycool (Jan 5, 2018)

I like my men furry, but not this much!


----------



## Zebedee (Jan 5, 2018)

bearycool said:


> I like my men furry, but not this much!



Not.

Ya can't take the sass out the squatch.


----------



## BubbleButt (Jan 5, 2018)

Head wounds are hot.


----------



## Reynard (Jan 5, 2018)

Yes.  Oh so hot.
Yeah, I'm a degenerate, whatever.


----------



## TheClorax (Jan 5, 2018)

Not. Foxes are the reincarnations of the :autism:.


----------



## Reynard (Jan 5, 2018)

giv me tha cloaca bruh


----------



## SpicyNigerian (Jan 5, 2018)

lol no your PFP is gay


----------



## Overcast (Jan 5, 2018)

No, I'm not attracted to cats.

I do like petting them though.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 5, 2018)

t h o t


----------



## Somar (Jan 5, 2018)

Not


----------



## bearycool (Jan 5, 2018)

Sorry, I'm gay.


----------



## Sherminator (Jan 5, 2018)

No homo, but hot.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 5, 2018)

God no.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jan 5, 2018)

Look who’s talkin’.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 5, 2018)

At least my resolution is high you 0/10.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jan 5, 2018)

Not, needs serious grooming at least.


----------



## Reynard (Jan 5, 2018)

Nah.  No idea if I'm right, but nah.


----------



## oldTireWater (Jan 5, 2018)

Sure. We hippies aren't picky.


----------



## FemalePresident (Jan 5, 2018)

I dont think so


----------



## SugarSnot (Jan 6, 2018)

I want to see their feet if that mean anything.


----------



## c-no (Jan 6, 2018)

Not due to being animu trash that prolly has a dick like all animu deviants.


----------



## BubbleButt (Jan 6, 2018)

Not furry enough


----------



## Tempest (Jan 6, 2018)

no


----------



## shitposter 9002 (Jan 6, 2018)

Too flat. nah.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jan 6, 2018)

not


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Jan 6, 2018)

not
cold hot dog? no sir


----------



## SnowBall (Jan 6, 2018)

hot and spicy


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Jan 6, 2018)

Hawt clearly.


----------



## Ravio (Jan 6, 2018)

Stripes  are pretty hot this season


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 6, 2018)

Money is hot


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 7, 2018)

Rugged military men are hotter than the desert sun they've trekked through.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 7, 2018)

80s is hot


Pina Colada said:


> Rugged military men are hotter than the desert sun they've trekked through.


It's quite cold and rainy in forum city.


----------



## LofaSofa (Jan 7, 2018)

Hotpocket hot.

Maybe hot on the outside but inside you're an uncomfortable mixture of a frozen lukewarm mess.


----------



## scared sheep (Jan 9, 2018)

Hot, you saved people from a school shooter


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jan 9, 2018)

Anyone who fights for sheep rights is 10/10 hot.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 9, 2018)

hot. Social Drinker.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 9, 2018)

Not, but getting there


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 9, 2018)

Hawt if you can fit into that sweater.


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 9, 2018)

TWO fidget spinners?
HOT AF my boi


----------



## Tetra (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes very! would befriend


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 9, 2018)

hot


----------



## HY 140 (Jan 9, 2018)

not


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 9, 2018)

let's just be friends


----------



## Billy_Sama (Jan 9, 2018)

Dat Freddie Mercury Stache.


----------



## Ravio (Jan 10, 2018)

Those creepy smiles. Hawt!


----------



## Collections Agent (Jan 10, 2018)

I'd invite him into my home


----------



## Goodbye Horses (Jan 10, 2018)

Rockin'


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 10, 2018)

lmao, come on i mean just look at that minge



Spoiler



NO, the answer is no


----------



## Monika H. (Feb 11, 2018)

They seem like nice folks, but too much niggos for my taste


----------



## Caesare (Feb 11, 2018)

My 3rd favorite nazi.


----------



## ES 148 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hot, reminds me of Gary Coleman


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 11, 2018)

Seizure glasses are pretty hot


----------



## Unsuspecting Koala Bear (Feb 11, 2018)

hot, i like being told what to do


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 11, 2018)

Not...Damn furries


----------



## DatBepisTho (Feb 11, 2018)

Is mind numbing terror that drives a peron to madness considered hot? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Antipathy (Feb 11, 2018)

It kinda looks like a chocolate coated pretzel. I'd say not.


----------



## OpenBASED (Feb 11, 2018)

NO!


----------



## Antipathy (Feb 11, 2018)

Looks like a child. Not even touching that shit.


----------



## Yop Yop (Feb 11, 2018)

I don't know where treblinka is but it sounds like it's full of dirty beaners and niggos. Wouldn't even get close.


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 11, 2018)

I'd lick those lips any day.  Hot.


----------



## Antipathy (Feb 11, 2018)

I don't do people with manboobs.


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 11, 2018)

I don't trust doctors


----------



## 0 2 (Feb 11, 2018)

Of course he's hot. He needs take to his shirt off to cool down.


----------



## LofaSofa (Feb 11, 2018)

Cold machine. Doesn't like my reply comments.


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 11, 2018)

I love that loveseat. Hot.


----------



## Ruin (Feb 11, 2018)

Would do terrible and socially unacceptable things to the birdman.


----------



## Antipathy (Feb 11, 2018)

Hotter than the core of the sun. I'd love to "operate" on that.


----------



## DumbDosh (Feb 11, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 11, 2018)

would probably fuck. hot.


----------



## Australia (Feb 12, 2018)

I want your beak up my ass.


----------



## Antipathy (Feb 12, 2018)

Hmm... Maybe if you put on a fancy hat.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 12, 2018)

No. It reminds me of blood, and blood isn't sexy.


----------



## Antipathy (Feb 12, 2018)

No, it reminds me of young Michael Jackson, and he was never sexy.


----------



## Tempest (Feb 12, 2018)

no, a bloody book isn't hot


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 12, 2018)

Pale women are attractive, so yes.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 12, 2018)

Afro Americans are fun so yes.


----------



## Somar (Feb 12, 2018)

That depends are you located in a desert or an ice berg?


----------



## scared sheep (Feb 12, 2018)

Not, sorry, 2young n pure


----------



## Pina Colada (Feb 12, 2018)

Hot enough to burn the wool off!


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 12, 2018)

yeah,usually has huge cartoon boobs.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Feb 12, 2018)

Only hot because of their money.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 13, 2018)

No, coconuts are very tasty but they're not sexy.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 13, 2018)

Yes, Afros are cool!


----------



## TheClorax (Feb 13, 2018)

Hawt. I’d fuck that bug.


----------



## Antipathy (Feb 13, 2018)

Your current pick is a maybe. Don't like the gum though.


----------



## TheScooper (Feb 13, 2018)

No, paper chafes.


----------



## Ahriman (Feb 14, 2018)

I despise rats. No.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 14, 2018)

No. That avatar is scary.


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 14, 2018)

not unless I was intoxicated


----------



## Professor Poopypants (Feb 14, 2018)

Not even if I was intoxicated


----------



## TheClorax (Feb 14, 2018)

A Hot steaming pile of poop.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 14, 2018)

fat and would not have sex with


----------



## Antipathy (Feb 14, 2018)

A child and I will not have sex with


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Feb 14, 2018)

Too bloody to have sex with.


----------



## ES 148 (Feb 14, 2018)

Watches me masturbating, honorary hot to avoid leaks


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 14, 2018)

2cool2bwarm


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 14, 2018)

I could see how someone would be attracted to him. Hot, I guess.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 14, 2018)

Oh baby, so hot.


----------



## Somar (Feb 14, 2018)

Not


----------



## Morag (Feb 14, 2018)

Like a furnace, baby.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Feb 14, 2018)

hot as a cigar burn


----------



## Ravelord (Feb 14, 2018)

Avatar reminds me of Undertale.Would not bang.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 14, 2018)

Looks too much like shadman so NOT


----------



## Gorgar (Feb 14, 2018)

>drawn on notebook paper
>has drawing of a questionable anthropomorphic mouse having a questionable face
>focusing a lot of time instead of focusing on school
You’re not hot. 
You’re face is the face only a grandma will love.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 14, 2018)

first gorilla in space, i'd put a ring on it


----------



## SpessCaptain (Feb 17, 2018)

Let's keep the mask on?


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 17, 2018)

KiwiFarms moderators are some FIRE bitches


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 17, 2018)

The Shadow really wears that (((nose))) in a way that works~


----------



## Reynard (Feb 17, 2018)

Not.  I'm not a fan of facial hair on my women.


----------



## Beth (Feb 17, 2018)

My apologies, but I am not attracted to foxes, so I have to go with a not.


----------



## jewelry investor (Feb 17, 2018)

hot despite being a FAKE HACK FRAUD


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Feb 18, 2018)

Not because Futurama is better than The Simpsons.


----------



## Unsuspecting Koala Bear (Feb 18, 2018)

anime chicks are great but idk about u


----------



## Ero Aphana (Feb 18, 2018)

Yeah sure man I rate 8/10

edit: was going for the anime girl but some pokecard got in my way. I still rate 8/10 though, hey bb


----------



## jewelry investor (Feb 18, 2018)

Hot waifu bait game


thenakedhomeless said:


> Not because Futurama is better than The Simpsons.


Season 1-8 Simpsons > Seasons 1-4 futurama > rest of futurama >>>>>>>>> new simpsons


----------



## Globe (Feb 19, 2018)

I'd be your Mr. Smithers, ifyaknowwhatimean


----------



## Black Waltz (Feb 19, 2018)

hot


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 19, 2018)

a bit young for my tastes. It's gonna be a not from me.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Feb 19, 2018)

The hottest. Gimme some of that chocolate love.


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 19, 2018)

not


----------



## KingQueen (Feb 19, 2018)

not into furries (or whatever the bird version of a furry is)


----------



## Sammy (Feb 19, 2018)

I don't know how I'm both hard and wet but god damn I am.


----------



## Lucricitous (Feb 19, 2018)

Seems pretty hot.


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 19, 2018)

not cause only sick degenerate fucks commit beastiality


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 19, 2018)

Kill because sex is degenerate.


----------



## Pina Colada (Feb 19, 2018)

80's hair is always hot (and big. and fluffy).


----------



## black petal (Feb 19, 2018)

I swear i'm cute~!!


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Feb 19, 2018)

black petal said:


> I swear i'm cute~!!


wrong


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 20, 2018)

Nah.


----------



## TheClorax (Feb 20, 2018)

Sure.


----------



## jewelry investor (Feb 20, 2018)

hot


Spoiler



from atomic fire


----------



## 8777BB5 (Feb 21, 2018)

If it were a rainy Tuesday at 3pm


----------



## TheClorax (Feb 22, 2018)

Naut.
That show sucked.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 22, 2018)

Hot because who doesn't like a little animu thot?


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 22, 2018)

Man's not hot


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Feb 22, 2018)

Hot


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Feb 22, 2018)

Brings back memories of Amiga and the early days of internet furrydom. Hot, would smash.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 22, 2018)

I guess it depends on how long the coffee's been sitting out.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 22, 2018)

Who knows? The shadow knows...(if he's hot or not)


----------



## Reynard (Feb 26, 2018)

Not really to my tastes, so not.


----------



## TheClorax (Feb 26, 2018)

No furry is ever hot.
Unless it’s a character from Zootopia.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Feb 26, 2018)

You’re an animu girl, so no.


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 26, 2018)

I love me a pufferton. Hot.


----------



## Somar (Feb 26, 2018)

Not


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 4, 2018)

Sure.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 4, 2018)

Hot


----------



## Nekromantik (Apr 4, 2018)

Not


----------



## Antipathy (Apr 4, 2018)

Not


----------



## Foltest (Apr 4, 2018)

not


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Apr 4, 2018)

Hot.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 4, 2018)

The hottest.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 4, 2018)

Hot


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 4, 2018)

Hotter


----------



## Antipathy (Apr 4, 2018)

Hottest


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 4, 2018)

Warm


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 5, 2018)

Maybe yes?


----------



## aqua sama (Apr 5, 2018)

not as hot as me!
But still hot nonetheless.


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hottt


----------



## Cthulu (Apr 5, 2018)

Which nigger faggot revived this. @TheClorax


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 5, 2018)

Hot.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 6, 2018)

Smokin'


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 6, 2018)

hot


----------



## Kyria the Great (Apr 6, 2018)

Hot enough to roast marshmallows.


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 6, 2018)

Not a furry, so not really. Little bit.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 6, 2018)

Yea, probably


----------



## Tempest (Apr 6, 2018)

no


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 6, 2018)

Hot


----------



## DrJonesHat (Apr 7, 2018)

Hot and not hot. Both. Neither.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 7, 2018)

Only at 4:40am on Tuesday Afternoon


----------



## jewelry investor (Apr 7, 2018)

Room temperature


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Apr 7, 2018)

Oven Ready


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 7, 2018)

Freeze-dried astronaut ice cream


----------



## HY 140 (Apr 7, 2018)

I got a lot of cuts on me due to their edge


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 7, 2018)

hot


----------



## Tetra (Apr 7, 2018)

Not a fan of glasses
so not


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Apr 7, 2018)

Too sad to be hot


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 8, 2018)

Yeah because we're the same person.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Apr 8, 2018)

Yup, definitely.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 8, 2018)

...it's what's on the inside that counts.


----------



## Hiragana (Apr 8, 2018)

You'd have to light them on fire first.


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 8, 2018)

A tier waifu.
So hot.


----------



## Plague Spectrum (Apr 8, 2018)

Hot.


----------



## Canned Bread (Apr 8, 2018)

Not


----------



## Hiragana (Apr 8, 2018)

Thot


----------



## Rabbit without a hat (Apr 8, 2018)

Naught


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 8, 2018)

so hot


----------



## Reynard (Apr 9, 2018)

I plead the fifth!


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Apr 9, 2018)

This would be the one time I'd get my dick caught in a mouse trap and not need to go to the hospital /10


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 9, 2018)

Anyone with a parrot is


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 9, 2018)

Smmmmmokin'


----------



## jewelry investor (Apr 9, 2018)

animay headphones /10


----------



## Reynard (Apr 9, 2018)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is always sexy.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hot
on 
Tits


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 9, 2018)

Hmmmm dilapidated thrift shop


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Apr 9, 2018)

Not a fan of Sonic porn, so not.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 9, 2018)

Maybe not hot to me, but definitely badass!


----------



## Lunete (Apr 9, 2018)

Pretty hot for a trap.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 10, 2018)

Hot


----------



## Junkail (Apr 10, 2018)

Mounted and loaded? Hell yeah!


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 10, 2018)

Adorable.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 10, 2018)

Sure, why not?  Hot!


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 10, 2018)

Hot. I love traps!


----------



## Dovahshit (Apr 10, 2018)

good thing i like soldiers.
so yes


----------



## Vicki V (Sep 11, 2018)

Not hot but electrifying


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Sep 11, 2018)

I could give myself the kung-fu grip to that screen name.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 11, 2018)

Yep, I like Asians


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 11, 2018)

Sexy. 

I love a man in Nazi uniform.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Sep 11, 2018)

Ribbed for my pleasure. I'm in.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 11, 2018)

Nurse Ratchet said:


> Ribbed for my pleasure. I'm in.


Where’s your mother fucking embarrassing sex story, already? You were supposed to spill a month ago.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 11, 2018)

Ur a lady foreskin.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Sep 11, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Where’s your mother fucking embarrassing sex story, already? You were supposed to spill a month ago.




You're right, you're right. I started re-writing it, had summer finals, did not get back to it.

@flossman will back me up on this, he got to read the first 2 paragraphs of the rewrite. It does exist, I promise. I will try to get it posted this week.

/end threadjack


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 11, 2018)

You’re not hot until you post it. Sorry.


----------



## Draza (Sep 11, 2018)

Not even close, lol. 

Just kidding,


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 11, 2018)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Not even close, lol.
> 
> Just kidding,


SERBIA STRONG
How can't he be hot???


----------



## spurger king (Sep 11, 2018)

i love me some ironic-nazi twinks


----------



## Vicki V (Sep 11, 2018)

Frogs are icky


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 11, 2018)

Vicki V said:


> Frogs are icky


----------



## Vicki V (Sep 11, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


>


This is harassment


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Sep 11, 2018)

Flaming. Quite sticky for vicki.


----------



## jewelry investor (Sep 11, 2018)

(s)hot


----------



## bearycool (Sep 12, 2018)

(s)lut, but in like a good way.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Sep 12, 2018)

10/10 Top Twink.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 13, 2018)

furry, so kinda?

I mostly just want to post here to be validated uwu


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 13, 2018)

Hotness is always the first sign of cat scratch fever.


----------



## HazamA (Sep 13, 2018)

Thot


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Sep 14, 2018)

Maybe?


----------



## firestoopscience (Sep 14, 2018)

Hot in a Visual Kei way.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 14, 2018)

ok


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 14, 2018)

Obviously.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Sep 14, 2018)

For people with very specific taste, I'm one of those people


----------



## DrJonesHat (Sep 15, 2018)

A ravishing specimen.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 15, 2018)

Grillin'


----------



## FemalePresident (Sep 15, 2018)

I don't think so


----------



## 8777BB5 (Sep 16, 2018)

So long as I see your magnificent plump ass, you're a ten/ten


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Sep 17, 2018)

navel + barely covered milky bobs. 10/10 hot bhabhi


----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 17, 2018)

Cool.


----------



## adorable bitch (Sep 17, 2018)

beautiful and cute


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Sep 17, 2018)

She's hot
And when she's not
She's cold as ice


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Sep 17, 2018)

Got a cock on profile pic, hot.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 17, 2018)

Not because I'm not attracted to dolls, tbh.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 17, 2018)

The person in the icon looks like a British version of Bill Hick or is possibly Garth Marenghi, so Hot, obviously.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 17, 2018)

Inferno


----------



## DrJonesHat (Sep 21, 2018)

You make me want to break the laws of time and space.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 5, 2018)

Hot, but not as hot as me. I’m gorgeous.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Oct 5, 2018)

C'mon let's make the American Family Association accuse us of being devil worshippers!


----------



## JohnDoe (Oct 5, 2018)

Please, tell me the odds you'll heed the call of the wild and spend six days, seven nights exploring my Force 10'.

I'm saying you're hot, broseph.


----------



## Picklechu (Oct 5, 2018)

4/10 if I'm sober.

8/10 if I'm wasted.


----------



## FemalePresident (Oct 5, 2018)

Kinda


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 8, 2018)

I mean, a little bit hot.


----------



## Nekromantik (Oct 8, 2018)

That hood adds a bit of mystery <3


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Oct 8, 2018)

The beast voiced by Samuel Ramey? Of course hot.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Oct 8, 2018)

Has lizard boobs, which is strange.
Not.


----------



## Reynard (Oct 8, 2018)

Your icon reminds me of Sinistar, so hot.


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Oct 8, 2018)

Hot but only because of the hat.


----------



## AF 802 (Oct 8, 2018)

1/10, unless fucked up on drugs. The tan is just fucking gross.


----------



## Applejack (Oct 9, 2018)

Zombie All-Might. Yea I'd let him Detroit Smash.


----------



## KiwiKritter (Oct 9, 2018)

No, but my ex would think so.


----------



## Capsaicin Addict (Oct 9, 2018)

I suppose there's SOMEONE out there who thinks it's pretty...


----------



## Umaibae (Oct 9, 2018)

Peppers are spicy as fuck, and spicy is just another word for sexy.


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 9, 2018)

Well, why not?


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 9, 2018)

Not as a much of a sexy nazi as me but still sexy.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Oct 9, 2018)

Not really. He's a Nazi, I punch Nazis, I don't think there's anything there.


----------



## Reynard (Oct 9, 2018)

I’m not gay, but Harrison Ford is Harrison Ford.


----------



## shasetoma. (Oct 9, 2018)

Just above lukewarm, which is fine with me because my tongue burns easily.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 18, 2018)

It would help knowing what you are first... but sure. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 18, 2018)

I can barely contain my lust being in the same room as them. Hot!


----------



## sperginity (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm gonna say like an 8?


----------



## 8777BB5 (Nov 18, 2018)

Me-ow


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 20, 2018)

Give it to me baby!


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 20, 2018)

Hot. All the chicks love Indy.


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 20, 2018)

Hot


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 20, 2018)

The name is hot, at least.


----------



## Fougaro (Nov 20, 2018)

Would consider going gay for a day.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Nov 20, 2018)

Yes, but my standards are low.


----------



## BubbleButt (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm not into whites


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 20, 2018)

A catgirl is fine too/10.


----------



## SweetDee (Nov 20, 2018)

If your former avatar was you, then yea.  You're pretty cute.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 20, 2018)

SweetDee said:


> If your former avatar was you, then yea.  You're pretty cute.





Spoiler



It totally is/was. O gosh <3


Killer dance moves learned from inflatable flailing arm man/10. Would set fire to a house boat with.


----------



## Fougaro (Nov 20, 2018)

The avatar gives me flashbacks of Jon "Going on a Jew Safari" Jafari. Would tend to yes.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 20, 2018)

I'll try anything once.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 20, 2018)

Damn hot, dapper gentlemen. He would never be solo.


----------



## Alfons Schmitler (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm more of a german shepherd kinda guy.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 21, 2018)

Alfons Schmitler said:


> I'm more of a german shepherd kinda guy.


combover 0/10


----------



## MadDamon (Nov 21, 2018)

Would be a nice ride 10/10


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 21, 2018)

Hot


----------



## User names must be unique (Nov 21, 2018)

Deviancy is not hot.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 21, 2018)

No. Not at all.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 21, 2018)

Super hot. I’m totally into women and you look like one, you’re not as pretty as me though.


----------



## Draza (Nov 21, 2018)

Slim down a lot then maybe.


----------



## ️ronic (Nov 21, 2018)

Don't ask don't tell /10


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 21, 2018)

Pull the thing outta your eye and we'll talk


----------



## Heckler1 (Nov 22, 2018)

I am not a scalie. Sorry.


----------



## Victory Leo (Mar 21, 2019)

quite the attractive beard, carsexual. i approve.


----------



## Remove Goat (Mar 21, 2019)

The horns make me horny


----------



## Shibaru (Mar 21, 2019)

Maybe


----------

